# Vizio VBR231 BluRay player



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

On yesterday, while strolling the isles of my Sam's Club I noticed , and bought, a Vizio VBR 231 BluRay player that is WI-FI dual band 802.11n equipped for around $150.00. It was parked right between the 370 and 570 Sony BluRay players. I brought it home, and tried to do a web search on owner or pro user review. So far I have not been successful. I have not opened the unit and plan to return it if reviews are extremely unfavorable. I own several brands of LCD TVs, including a Vizio, with the Vizio being regulated to the bedroom. It is not a bad set, but the LG and the Sony beat it out. That being said I realize that I am not going to get a top shelf unit but if it reliable and operates with-out dropouts or glitches I may live with it. Question, has any viewers hand any experience with this unit?
From asking around I have been told that the quality of my Internet connection is more a factor with connecting and maintaining a wireless connection than the quality of the built-in wireless of the player. I am connected by DSL with ATT 2wire 989 modem/wireless router . It is somewhat hit and miss.
Several readers/viewers have recommended the Oppo, but I don't really want to spend that much.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Seems like it's a fairly new product. :dontknow:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

What is important is how does it perform, all players for BD at 1080p24 should more or less be the same quality on playback but where other players differ is on features and ease of use how fast does it load BD and what is the quality of DVD playback like?, there probably are better players and that depends on your budget, the Oppo BDP83 is IMO the best VFM player on the market today but it does cost almost double the price of the Vizio.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...s-to-enhance-your-home-theater-experience.php


----------

